# Looking for a simple business software....



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I am considering doing some woodworking on the side and I would like to be able to keep track of things without alot of hassel and confusion. So I am looking for a software that can handle simple things like keeping inventory, job pricing, billing and things like that.

I am wanting to be able to input whatever inventory I have and whenever I add to it, then I want to be able to input what all materials will be required for a certain job. I want the materials to be priced for that job and I also want the software to deduct whatevermaterials are used on a job from my inventory list.

Also, I want to be able to keep track of dates, when bills were sent out and when the payment was recieved.

I think that is pretty basic, something like that is what I am looking for because right now I am playing around with Microsoft Excel and it isn't working as fluidly as I think the correct program would.

Anyone use a program like this? Anyone know of what I am thinking of?


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mac or PC?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

quick books


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Quick Books, great plains (now owned by MS), MS office Accounting….Peachtree….any of the softwares that maintain an inventory….Quick books would be the easiest…..Also there are some interesting FREEWARE that works very good for accounting/business management….. I think the web page is something like Free Acccounting Software: http://www.freeaccountingsoftware.net


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

If you are really good you can set these up with spreadsheet type programs. Excel, Filemaker pro. Quickbooks is good too. I use Filemaker Pro. Totally customizable and you can do invoicing and such too. Keeps all your stuff in one location and lists jobs, amounts and products (wood).


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Check out HGTVpro.com it's just an on line version of the tv show. However, they have programs on there that you can use that are free to download for just those things you are looking for. Plus they have program calculators that figure bd ft, concrete yards, shingle squares, etc, for any part of construction. They even have free house plans you can download. Check it out.


----------



## unklegwar (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd say quickbooks.

It handled everything you need, even your tax stuff at year end. You can customize your invoices, do inventory, bill, do accounts payable and receivable and a lot more. Look into it.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Quickbooks - been there done that.


----------



## Richard4617 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quickbooks Simple Start will not do the inventory piece. Quickbooks will fill your harddrive with bloatware. Simple Start takes over 700Mb just for simple accounting - does not even do mileage expense. There are free accounting software packages out there that will do everything. Make a list of the features you want. Then start googling for free accounting software. Try them out and make your choice.


----------



## WhittleMeThis (Mar 1, 2009)

Quickbooks is super simple and great for small business, peachtree is a better software package but more bells and whistles also more $$$$


----------

